# Retire from Hong Kong



## Derek81 (Jan 13, 2019)

My in laws are looking to retire to Cyprus from Hong Kong as it is not possible for them to retire to the UK.

Can someone confirm if they will be able to get by speaking English only as this is their second language? 

What are the key things for them to look out for? Any general advice?

Which part of Cyprus would be best to be part of an ex pat community?


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Derek
assumiung they are elligible to become resident in Cyprus, English would be fine here in Cyprus. I've lived here 15 years without a word of Greek.

There are expat communities all over the place. Cheapest place to live would be east of the island, then Paphos area, Nicosia (but who would want to?) then Limassol.


----------



## ConstantinosPap (Feb 27, 2019)

Hello Derek

English are also the second languange in Cyprus (unofficially) but to know 90 % of people use English language as well. About the location Nicosia is the only place that is far from sea,place with reasonable prices of properties (Rent/Buy) is free Famagusta district and Paphos then Larnaca and last Limassol it depends for what are you looking for.  
Hope i helped!


----------

